# Getting Exchange Rates via Text



## WaterSprite (25 Jun 2008)

Hi all

anyone know if/how I can get alerts every day of the current Euro/USD exchange rate?  What I really want, if it exists, is a notification if it reaches a certain level but have no idea if such a notification system exists.  I'm currently checking each day on the internet but don't want to miss out on a chance to convert USD if I don't happen to log on on a particular day.

thanks v much
Sprite


----------



## Guest120 (25 Jun 2008)

How much are you talking about exchanging?

How many pips do you think is the average daily change?


----------



## WaterSprite (25 Jun 2008)

It's a sizable sum (north of $100k) - have no idea what your last sentence/question means!

I can ring up the bank each day to check a rate but that's a bit of a pain - with the wonders of the internet, I was wondering if there's a pain-free way to be notified of changes.  For example, for stocks, I can set up a notification (via email at any rate) if it drops a certain %age...

thanks 
Sprite


----------



## rgfuller (25 Jun 2008)

Try [broken link removed] you can set up a list of stocks (as well as exchange rates) and get an e-mail and text delivery every day after close of markets.


----------



## Guest120 (25 Jun 2008)

Any joy?

http://www.ozforex.com.au/cgi-bin/alertme.asp

All the major crosses are there, set the notification to an email addresses that pushes to your phone. I've not tested it.

What type of phone have you? There are plenty of applications for o/s based phones which will monitor fx rates with alarms for you.


----------



## Guest120 (25 Jun 2008)

rgfuller said:


> Try [broken link removed] you can set up a list of stocks (as well as exchange rates) and get an e-mail and text delivery every day after close of markets.


Thats all very well but FX markets don't close during the week so when are the exchange rates provided?


----------



## WaterSprite (25 Jun 2008)

Bluetonic said:


> Any joy?
> 
> http://www.ozforex.com.au/cgi-bin/alertme.asp
> 
> ...



Thanks!  That looks like just the ticket.  Phone is v crappy old one so will have to rely on good old SMS.

Deadly darts - thanks so much

Sprite


----------

